# Need 32inch FullHD TV



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello guys...

I am planning to get a 32 inch HDTV for home this Diwali..

I have shortlisted Panasonic Viera L32U20 ..its a fullHD tv with 178 degree viewing angle...Price I am getting is Rs.30k 
Its only 50Hz model and No usb...

what do u think guys...any suggestion?


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

with little more you can get USB...try to look for models from lg and samsung.


----------



## mayanksharma (Nov 8, 2010)

LG infinia full led HD is good and packed with features. Price tag is nice too. 
try looking for that too.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 8, 2010)

LG Jazz Theatre 32" pretty decent. It is available for 36k.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks guys..but u r bit late...I bought panasonic Viera for 30k on 6th Nov


----------



## nick.john75 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think LG is better than all tv products


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks guys..but u r bit late...I bought panasonic Viera for 30k on 6th Nov



Hey sry for l8 wishes but congrats on ur new full HD TV.How is it?Played any movies or games?
I used to go to a game café(only PS3 n XBox) which had only Vierra.Loved playin GoW III on it.


----------

